# What I have been doing lately



## Billh50 (Oct 21, 2017)

I had my first round of the only chemo left to try last Monday. Well up until yesterday I was getting dizzy and short of breath easily from it. So just as I get a day that I feel I might be able to do a little something. The only truck running blows a brake line. Well I have my wife's helper find the leak. The rear line to one wheel. At that time he also tells me the truck pulls to right when brakes are applied. So we pull the front wheels and the calipers are so darn rusted they may be sticking. OK, so I look at the money set aside for my hobby, which isn't much, and start checking to see what I can buy. During this time the wife gets 2 friends to say they will help. I have just enough to get parts leaving me $2.33 til the 3rd, when my SS check comes in. But it's still cheaper than going to a garage. I buy the parts and noone shows to work on the truck. SO I end up working on the truck with a neighbor who knows nothing about mechanical today. 
I have to wonder what will happen next. The wife needs the truck because she does lawns to make money to buy our groceries because I collect $50 more than allowed for food stamps. Her plow truck is also not running because of the security system. Chevrolet has had problems with their system not recognizing the key for years. But now the truck won't relearn the key to start. SO it's either a sensor or a body control module. The sensor is the cheapest so hopinng that will work after the 3rd. Oh and the vehicle we use to get me to chemo is a jeep that has no heater. That I can't seem to find anyone to do and the garages what anywhere from $500 up plus parts becaue the whole dash has to come apart.
I hop eeveryone else is having a good week though.


----------



## brino (Oct 21, 2017)

Damn Bill, I wish I was closer to you. I would do your brakes. No charge.

I know nothing about the Chevy security system, but I have replaced the heater-core on a Jeep once or twice. Yes that last one is a PITA since it's mounted to the dash behind the fire-wall. Time intensive, but not "advanced". My original one was brass, the new ones are aluminum. One quicker "work-around" is to just switch the hoses on the heater core under the hood. This reverses the direction of fluid flow thru the heater-core and can restore partial function.....but probably also sends all the small crap particles on to the radiator......

Often I think that the security systems have become too much of a burden, too high of cost for keys (and programming).
I suspect only the manufacturer and insurance companies want them.........I know I don't!

If you PM me your vehicle specs (maker, model, year) I could send along some detailed instructions for the heater core...and maybe even the security system.

-brino


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 21, 2017)

Brino,
The heater core is shot. It leaks and fogs the inside of the windshield with water and antifreeze. I bypassed it under the hood cause it got to be a pain cleaning the windshield. The Jeep is a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo. It was all we could afford after someone creamed the side of our old one and insurance decided to total it.
The truck is a 1999 Chevy Silverado which we have had to weld up the frame 3 times so far. They don't build em like they used to. I ordered the key sensor harness. Found it online for half what the auto parts store wanted. Right now the vehicles are using every dollar I had extra for a milling machine. So will have to start saving again if I ever get caught up.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 22, 2017)

Geeze Bill , ya beat me my money's all gone and I owe about a hundred . My van the window fell into the door , so on Wednesday night at 10  I had to be driven home from the hospital with old fashioned air condition. The only vehicle I can get into , the jeffstat van wouldn't take me home in my power chair really use there push chair and then pay an additional $200. Or $400. To go 13 miles. So my frustrated daughter had to do it after her work at 9:00 pm. She wasted her whole day prior taking me to the hospital. Owe parking for the van was $40. 
When your down YA get trampled into the mud. The case worker trying to help couldn't believe the line of crap they told her my wheelchair couldn't be tied down in there van. And my chair has a seat belt built in . I'm waiting for all the bills start pileing up. It'll be well into the fifty thousand range. So really I've had a great time this week Dr said from mri he can't help get my legs back , only hope he can kill the pain or me if he does the bulging discs operations.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 22, 2017)

Silverbullet,
 I hear ya. Seems when things go wrong they go wrong in bunches. I tell everyone."If it wasn't fo rbad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all"
But I keep hanging on hoping it will it change before it's too late.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 23, 2017)

CHANGE is the only thing that is constant, it never stops happening. Hang in there Bill.

 "Billy G"


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Bill,

Sorry to hear about the tough stretch.  Hang in there and things are bound to get better.

Bruce


----------



## Bamban (Oct 23, 2017)

BillH50,

Check your PM


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 23, 2017)

Will see how chemo goes today. Just got back and seem a bit dizzy so hope all clears up tomorrow so I can get back to the Large Dial project on the Atlas. I will be starting by adding a 2" dial on the right of the table. Then doing the left side. Will be looking to see the eaiest way on the infeed and lift.


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 25, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> so I can get back to the Large Dial project on the Atlas. I will be starting by adding a 2" dial on the right of the table. Then doing the left side. Will be looking to see the easiest way on the infeed and lift.



Hope this finds you feeling better!?!?!  I noticed a wanted post but since "my" computer cannot reply because of the upgrade, I had to steal time on the wifes putor, and then I can't find your post.  (SIGH)...  But, you were asking about stamps, I do have some but I'm not sure of the size and don't know what's needed.  Sorry to jump in here but I saw your name and wanted to ask the question.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 25, 2017)

Not sure of size yet. They will be small though. The dial is only 7/16 thick.


----------

